

Bing Digital stole my website - steverydz
https://steverydz.com/2015/07/11/so-someone-stole-my-website/

======
mike-cardwell
At least rel="nofollow" your link to the site ;)

~~~
steverydz
Good point, thanks :)

------
Zekio
What a shady company, they probably also get extra traffic from having Bing in
the name.

~~~
steverydz
Indeed. Hoping they do the right thing and take it down quickly. Don't
particularly want to go the legal route, but will do so if I have to.

